# Macro for Microsoft Bing Translator



## Ingemar (Apr 2, 2019)

DearExcel friends,

I have a question regarding a macro I wrote for translation of a text in an Excel cell, using Microsoft Bing Translator. The macro is as follows:

ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink_
Address:="http://www.bing.com/translator/?to=en&text="& ActiveCell.Value

When running the macro, I get the text in the Excel cell, written in any language, pasted in the left screen of Bing Translator and the translation in English in the right screen. The macro do the job very well but what I do not like is that the text from the Excel cell is being part of the url, see example below.

Swedish text, to be translated: I år är det 50 år sedan den första landningen på månen.

https://www.bing.com/translator/?to=en&text=I%20år%20är%20det%2050%20år%20sedan%20den%20första%20landningen%20på%20månen.

English Translation: This year it is 50 years since the first landing on the moon.




If I manually go to the url https://www.bing.com/translator/ and manually paste the Excel text in the left screen in Bing Translator, I get the same translation in English in the right screen BUT, the url will be unchanged

https://www.bing.com/translator/

My question is: Is it possible to paste the Excel cell value, using another VBA code and avoid the Excel cell value being part of the url?

Kind regards

Ingemar


----------

